# Work Endorsement on Relative's Permit



## ShisaBoy (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello All:

I have recently received my relative's permit back from the SA Embassy. It states that I may enter the country for a period of 24 months to join my SA spouse and that I may *seek employment in the field of town planning*. Does this language alone constitute a 'work endorsement' for employment purposes? If I desire to work as an independent contractor, will this permit suffice?

Thanks!


----------



## henzon (Sep 4, 2015)

*Question*

Hi,

since I am in the same situation maybe you can leave me a message about your experiences.

Thanks and best regards
Hendrik


----------

